# Colorado



## Lo2w (Jul 10, 2018)

Keeping my options open and looking at a possible move out west in the near future.

Just curious about 3rd services, 2 I've saved so far are Thompson Valley and Pagosa Springs Medical Center.

Just wondering about salary ranges, schedules and so on.


----------



## Summit (Jul 10, 2018)

No idea, but those would be two VASTLY different places to live and work. Same state, different worlds.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 10, 2018)

Summit said:


> No idea, but those would be two VASTLY different places to live and work. Same state, different worlds.



O I figured, going off areas friends have recommended. Still in the ''just looking", plenty of time for cheap flights and weekend trips to see what I like.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 10, 2018)

Pagosa actually has a full time medic spot open right now though you may need to have a critical care certification. Very isolated part of the state though.
Thompson Valley is supposed to be a pretty awesome place to work though I don't know much more than that. Also in the area is UCHealth EMS (Poudre Valley Hospital) in Fort Collins/Larimer County. They are undergoing some changes but still supposed to be a great spot.

You probably have noticed that there's lots of fire based stuff going on in the front range...

Other EMS only options on the front range with decent size:
Denver Health
Banner Health Weld County Paramedics (Greeley and surrounding)
Platte Valley Hospital Paramedics (Brighton and surrounding)
Ute Pass Regional HSD Paramedics (West of Colorado Springs)

The following are more ski country:
Summit County Ambulance
Eagle County Ambulance (Vail/Beavercreek)
Clear Creek County Ambulance (East of the Eisenhower Tunnel on I70)
Gilpin County Ambulance Authority East of the Eisenhower Tunnel on I70)
Grand County EMS (Winter Park and Grandby)
South Park Ambulance District (Fairplay)
Chaffee County Ambulance (Buena Vista and Salida)
Gunnison Valley Health Paramedics
Aspen Ambulance District
St. Vincent Hospital Paramedics (Leadville)

Other more isolated spots:
Delta County Ambulance District (south of Grand Junction)
Trinidad Ambulance District (south of Pueblo)
Southwest Memorial Hospital Paramedics in Cortez (way SW corner of the state)
Southwest Teller County Hospital District EMS
Alamosa Ambulance District, Costilla County, and Conejos County are all south central third services

Nearly all of these places will be on at least 24s, usually 48s, and some longer. Salaries ranging from ~40-65k for paramedics depending on the financial status of the region. Not really sure about EMTs, I know for me I went up almost 50% when I got my medic. Getting on as an EMT for any of those places could be challenging, many will want to hire off part time/PRN rolls.

AMR has decent 911 operations in Boulder, Longmont, Golden, Colorado Springs, and Pueblo. All but Pueblo have some uncertain futures however.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 10, 2018)

^ awesome, thank you.

I'm doing my medic here next year. Our Union lined up a program with the local college to align with our schedule. I'm also approaching the down hill of my first contract with Army. Both of those will play a factor in when I would actually make a move.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 10, 2018)

Watching this thread, for future interest.

How's the cost of living in CO?


----------



## Summit (Jul 10, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Watching this thread, for future interest.
> 
> How's the cost of living in CO?


Denver metro and mountain resorts = extremely high
Most other places = reasonable


----------



## Tigger (Jul 11, 2018)

Summit said:


> Denver metro and mountain resorts = extremely high
> Most other places = reasonable


Yeah Denver is expensive, but for reference it is no more pricy than Seattle or Austin and below California cities. Not to mention the east coast...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 11, 2018)

I miss my GVH job...  Loved Gunnison.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 11, 2018)

So I guess the follow up question is how's the reciprocity process as a medic with national registry?


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 11, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I miss my GVH job...  Loved Gunnison.



What did you enjoy about it?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 11, 2018)

Loved the area.  Loved the agency.  Amazing equipment.  Amazing protocols.  Very small but a great culture.  And they do 911 and critical care.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 11, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> So I guess the follow up question is how's the reciprocity process as a medic with national registry?


Fairly easy with NR. It's all online and barely takes an hour to get a cert back. The problem for out of state folks is that you must submit to an FBI fingerprint background check, which is usually where the hangup is.


----------



## Lo2w (Jul 11, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Fairly easy with NR. It's all online and barely takes an hour to get a cert back. The problem for out of state folks is that you must submit to an FBI fingerprint background check, which is usually where the hangup is.



Not too worried, Army gave me a Secret clearance.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 12, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Not too worried, Army gave me a Secret clearance.


Not about having an issue with the test, it just takes a long time for the results.


----------



## Lo2w (Oct 2, 2018)

Not to resurrect the dead but a few more questions coming to mind:

In the areas with Fire running the show are there departments hiring single role? I know Grand Junction is one.

Is it worth having fire certs to open up opportunities? Are there any education programs combining medic/fire? (Not seeing any yet)


----------



## Tigger (Oct 3, 2018)

Lo2w said:


> Not to resurrect the dead but a few more questions coming to mind:
> 
> In the areas with Fire running the show are there departments hiring single role? I know Grand Junction is one.
> 
> Is it worth having fire certs to open up opportunities? Are there any education programs combining medic/fire? (Not seeing any yet)


Almost all single role EMS paid employment for fire departments are for paramedics and I think GJFD is the lone exception. Any non-metro fire department is going to want you to already have at the very least Colorado FF1 and Hazmat Ops. You can get those at community colleges or through a volunteer department. The larger departments don't care since you're going to go through an intensive academy anyway. I am not sure I have ever heard of a fire-medic educational program before anywhere. I hope nothing like that exists anywhere.


----------



## Lo2w (Oct 3, 2018)

Tigger said:


> Almost all single role EMS paid employment for fire departments are for paramedics and I think GJFD is the lone exception. Any non-metro fire department is going to want you to already have at the very least Colorado FF1 and Hazmat Ops. You can get those at community colleges or through a volunteer department. The larger departments don't care since you're going to go through an intensive academy anyway. I am not sure I have ever heard of a fire-medic educational program before anywhere. I hope nothing like that exists anywhere.



Here in Ohio many of the 2 year schools have like a 5-6 semester program with emt/medic and then an additional semester for the fire training and falls under one umbrella as an Associates.


----------



## HH1251 (Nov 7, 2018)

Im convinced Co is one of the worst stats to work in EMS. Go elsewhere.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 7, 2018)

Is that based on O2 stats?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 8, 2018)

HH1251 said:


> Im convinced Co is one of the worst stats to work in EMS. Go elsewhere.


What makes it bad?


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 29, 2019)

So my Guard unit isn't letting me SUTA my March drill to come out for Denver Health's IV course. I'd like to make the most of the vacation time I've got out there that month. Anyone know of any of the services that would let me ride along for part of a shift or at the very least have an admin/HR that would give me a tour around and talk about their service?


----------



## Peak (Jan 29, 2019)

Air life allows third riders. Memorial star used to have third riders but they've since been bought out so I don't know if their service still does. FFL doesn't allow for third riders as their helicopters are prohibitively small. 

The majority of fire departments allow 3rd riders. South metro, west metro, and federal heights both run their own ambulances. Castle rock, larkspur, trilakes, and black forest also run their own ambulances and a reasonable close to denver, but are all pretty low volume. 

Denver health has third riders, but its usually pretty full with paramedic students and residents. I believe northglenn has third riders, and they have two ambulances in the city. I don't think riding on Faulk is worth much given their current situation with Aurora. Stadium would be entertaining if you get them when they are covering a rave or certain concerts, but I've never seen them with third riders. AMR is okay depending on where they are at, boulder supposedly has a good operation; AMR in Denver is almost exclusively transfers.

I can't imagine most services wouldn't let you have a tour around their programs. UC health is currently running their stroke ambulance which they are very proud of. All the flight services love to show off their product. DG certainly has a very unique program for the region.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 29, 2019)

Peak said:


> Air life allows third riders. Memorial star used to have third riders but they've since been bought out so I don't know if their service still does. FFL doesn't allow for third riders as their helicopters are prohibitively small.
> 
> The majority of fire departments allow 3rd riders. South metro, west metro, and federal heights both run their own ambulances. Castle rock, larkspur, trilakes, and black forest also run their own ambulances and a reasonable close to denver, but are all pretty low volume.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips and suggestions, should add I'm looking more at places I'm likely to get hired on as an EMT.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jan 29, 2019)

Outside of students, residents, and fellows, Denver Health only allows personal third riders, so you’d have to know someone. I’m sure you could get a tour, though. Try the numbers on here: https://denverhealthparamedics.org/


----------



## Peak (Jan 30, 2019)

I worked at a fire department that ran our own ambulance so I can't really speak to privates or 3rd services as much. 

Especially in urban areas the job market is pretty tough to get into, especially for EMTs. I would avoid most of the transfer groups only groups, even if they have decent patients (stadium for example) it can be difficult to break into the 911 system. 

In the realm of easy to get into and also places with a decent reputation northglenn, AMR boulder, and AMR el Paso county pop to mind first. AMR pueblo and canon city also seem to run decent operations but you have to balance that with the... uh... locality. 

From a career standpoint Colorado has a pretty high cost of living that the wages don't really match. I never had to live on EMT wages and I'm not honestly sure how people do it. As much as I may complain I do think that on average Colorado offers really good services and a good quality of living. If you are willing to work overtime and want to progress your career I think that it can be a great opportunity but if you want to live off of a regular emt pay check it will probably be very difficult.


----------



## Lo2w (Jan 30, 2019)

^ o trust me, I'm learning very much about the cost of living out there.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

Getting ROSC on my thread 

Starting to apply, put in applications at 9 different hospitals so far and just looking to see if anyone had any leads. I'm coming out in July for my IV course and looking to move/start sometime August-September this year. Already hit one roadblock on getting passed over for an interview due to being out of state and encouraged to reapply when I move. I'm out there once a month to see my significant other, so coming out for interviews and making the time isn't hard.


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2019)

I think having your IV class done prior to applying is important for many jobs.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> I think having your IV class done prior to applying is important for many jobs.



I've found it depends on the employer. UC Health wants it at application where others are happy to have it by hire or within a few months.


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2019)

Yea, let me tell you as someone that did hiring for a bit that it is always looked better to have it ahead of time.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> Yea, let me tell you as someone that did hiring for a bit that it is always looked better to have it ahead of time.



I understand, I guess that's part of my frustration. If the behind the scenes expectation is the applicant to have it at application vs. Upon hire or within x days then advertise as such. Especially if it's specific to the state.

It's not like the ink on my EMT card is still wet.


----------



## CCCSD (May 6, 2019)

Those that have everything done prior to applying, usually get hired first. That may be frustrating, but it’s good business.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Those that have everything done prior to applying, usually get hired first. That may be frustrating, but it’s good business.



It's frustrating because it's not advertised as such. If an employer wants that completed as part of an application than list it, especially a course/cert that is specific to a state and unavailable elsewhere unlike ITLS, PEPP,TCCC, NIMS or AHA BLS.


----------



## CCCSD (May 6, 2019)

If a job lists a requirement, usually before or upon hire, then you should obtain it before. They are not concerned with your problems getting it. That’s the applicants worry.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> If a job lists a requirement, usually before or upon hire, then you should obtain it before. They are not concerned with your problems getting it. That’s the applicants worry.



You've clearly missed the point of what I've said.

I don't disagree with you when an application clearly states it as a requirement to apply.

My response was to Tiggers comment about it helping to have it at the time of application. If that's what a company wants then advertise as such. But don't penalize or overlook an otherwise qualified applicant when your posting states the certification is needed on the date of hire (not the date of application) or within x days of hire.


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2019)

Even if it says you can take three months to get it, if another applicant already has it, wouldn't it just be all around easier for the agency to just hire the person with the certs, all things being equal?

Many times those time frames are used to give organizations some wiggle room in who they hire. For instance, we at times hired local volunteer firefighters PRN because we knew them and their work ethic, and then would help them get certifications within the 90 days. We got who we wanted, they got a job, and we knew that they would likely be motivated to get the certs. Taking that chance on a stranger was a different story.


----------



## Peak (May 6, 2019)

If you have a ton of applicants then you are going to choose the best available. If there were only basics who haven't taken the IV class and they need to hire then they will hire those applicants, but if those with IV certification apply then that is who they are more likely to hire.

Its the same with years of experience. Just because there isn't a minimum experience listed doesn't mean that a emt with 2-3 years of experience isn't much more likely to be hired then someone fresh out of class.

Its not some subversion, its just how the market works when there is a larger supply of labor than available employment in a given field.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

...to think I just resurrected this to see if there's any leads.


----------



## Tigger (May 6, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> ...to think I just resurrected this to see if there's any leads.


You said you applied, and hit roadblocks. The roadblocks were explained. I posted mostly to encourage you to get all the certs out of the way so as to not waste your efforts applying to positions that you will likely be passed over for. Guess I should have been more clear. Also a word to the wise, getting a little snarky with the people that actually have the leads is not how to get them.

If you need a job now, you could do worse than this place: icareambulance.com. The name is lame, the work is probably not the best, but they pay better than most of the other privates and allegedly take care of people.

I would not expect the hookup on any 911 jobs at smaller services just based on the internet. Most of those places want you to be established in the region first. The big 911 ops are pretty corporate in their application process so that kind of stuff matters a lot less.


----------



## Peak (May 6, 2019)

The market is tough. Colorado is a hot place to live and young aspirational people are moving in from all over the place. I don't think the advice you've gotten has been unreasonable.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

Tigger said:


> You said you applied, and hit roadblocks. The roadblocks were explained. I posted mostly to encourage you to get all the certs out of the way so as to not waste your efforts applying to positions that you will likely be passed over for. Guess I should have been more clear. Also a word to the wise, getting a little snarky with the people that actually have the leads is not how to get them.
> 
> If you need a job now, you could do worse than this place: icareambulance.com. The name is lame, the work is probably not the best, but they pay better than most of the other privates and allegedly take care of people.



I could have been more clear in my post. I've only hit one roadblock, nothing was mentioned of lacking any particular credential. Only that they had passed due to me still being out of state, were still impressed with my experience and encouraged me to reapply in a future hiring.

I've just started to apply at other places, have not heard from any as I only just applied this weekend. So it remains to be seen how not having one certification at the time of application fares. I have noted on all applications the date of the course I'm taking.


----------



## Lo2w (May 6, 2019)

Peak said:


> I don't think the advice you've gotten has been unreasonable.



I don't think it is, I'm just pointing out the applicant's perspective. I've been on both sides of the hiring process. Hiring is objective and subjective. I don't think its unreasonable to suggest that the objective factors of the process be clearly articulated.


----------



## Peak (May 6, 2019)

Lo2w said:


> I don't think it is, I'm just pointing out the applicant's perspective. I've been on both sides of the hiring process. Hiring is objective and subjective. I don't think its unreasonable to suggest that the objective factors of the process be clearly articulated.



Okay, believe whatever you wish.


----------

